# sea scape



## pat art (Feb 14, 2016)

sea scape painted on canvas 
20 x 15 in acrylic


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Pat Art!

Nice use of color. 

How long have you been painting?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome! Nice painting!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love paintings that are colorful and don't conform to the norm. I really like the different colors of the water, however I think the colors should be reflections of the sky so I would suggest adding more color to the sky that explains the water colors. 

Welcome to the forum. I've learned so much from this group and truly enjoy myself here. I hope you do also.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome @pat art

Very nice painting. 
I dabble in watercolors on occasion, and own some acrylics, but that's it for my painting experience. Lol


----------

